# How long to sail to Block Island



## kmansails (Aug 28, 2008)

Planning a trip to Block Island and am leaving from Norwalk CT. I think it is around 80 nautical miles. Approx. how long would it take in a 30 ft sailboat? Thanks.


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

Not sure about tidal or wind conditions on Long Island Sound, but if favorable and your boats 1/2 decent, you should manage 4-5 kts. So without having any info I'd say around 20 hours or so.


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

I've done Block out of Westbrook in 10 hours given a favorable current. Norwalk is twice the distance. Do you plan doing it in one hop or do you plan on an ovenight stop? 

Quick answer is between 20 and 26 hours. But it could be as much as 30 depending on conditions.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm with Dave.

I'd plan for 30 hours, since we're still in August and light winds are the norm with dead air still very possible for a day in the Sound itself. Then there are the currents, get a copy of Eldridge to check out current tables and plan for an optimum departure.

Assuming the wind is from the wrong direction, you might only make 3 knots toward your course even if you are sailing or motoring at 5. With a little more luck, favorable winds and an early September breeze, it could be a very nice ride. Might even get to "long sleeve weather" at night.<G>


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

I sail a 30 footer out of Milford. I agree with the others; should be about 20 but could take as long as 30. Just make sure you are working with the currents as much as possible. We were at Block in July, but did not run straight there or back.


----------



## kmansails (Aug 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. Definitely doing it in two legs. Waiting until Sept, for better winds and less crowds. Thanks for the tips on the currents, I will certainly check out the optimal time to set sail. These cold fronts have been playing with the wind direction lately and I don't want to get out there and sit on the pond. Have a great weekend guys and thanks again for the info. Cheers.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

I just got back from a 9 day trip where I stayed at Block Island for 3 days. My boat is out of Mt. Sinai which is pretty equal distance from Block that Milford is. I would really recommend to do it in 2 days as the current on the eastern end of the sound gets up around 2.5 knts and around 3.5 near the Race and you really don't want to be fighting that. What I did was spend the first night in Mattituck Inlet and then left at 4:30AM right at the start of the Ebb. Went through the race doing close and somtimes over 8knts over ground the entire way. Made it to Block from Mattituck in 6.5 hours. (Not counting time spent motoring in and out of the inlet and great salt pond). 

You could either stay a night in Mattituck or maybe on the CT side, Clinton, CT River or any where further east. That way you can ride the Ebb both days and cut the 20-30 hour non stop trip to a total of about 12 hours. 

We just got back today but what we did was planned our depature from each location based off the flood and the ebb. After Block we went as far as Newport and then worked our way back along the CT coast. Some days we left at 6AM so that we could ride the current the whole day doing close to 7 knts over ground as oppossed to leaving whenever and doing 4 knts.


----------

